# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Cherche famille d'accueil pour 1 an pour 2 chats adorables (2 ans et 15 ans)

## poppiLarochelle

Bonjour à tous, nous venons d'apprendre que pour partir avec nos chats nous devions avoir réalisé le vaccin contre la rage ainsi que le rappel et cela prendra plus de 6 mois. Nous recherchons donc une famille d'accueil pour nos deux chats, qui sont absolument adorables, câlin, gentils.... Nous habitons à La Rochelle. Si une famille se sent prête à les accueillir le temps de notre départ et que toutes les formalités soient faites pour les emmener ensuite avec nous nous serions rassurés et tellement soulagés. 

Un grand merci Caroline

----------


## Edensong

Bonjour le vaccin pour la rage se fait en une seule injection,puis rappel chaque année comme pour tous vaccins,je pense qu apres 30 jours c est bon renseignez vous aupres de votre vétérinaire cdlt

----------


## dogeorge

c'est 21 jours

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Vous partez dans quel pays??

----------

